# Need Pricing for electrical work



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

Due to a lousy realtor that didn't know the laws here in Warren, the future Mrs. and I have some electrical stuff that needs to be brought up to code.

100 amp service - Ground and bond to code.
Outlets need to grounded and wired with correct polarity or gfci protected.
Rewire garage to code.
Isolate neutral and equip grids in subpanel.
Close open box at panel.
Properly wire transformer above furnace.
Properly install illumination and receptacle in electrical closet.

Will also need furnace to be inspected and certified. That one requires you to be certified. Not taht I want anyone not certified doing the other electrical! lol

Thanks


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

How is that the realtor's fault?


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

ih772 said:


> How is that the realtor's fault?


 Thats what I was wondering. Usually an electrical inspection before closing would take care of those issues ahead of time.

As far as pricing, your best bet is to have a couple of different local electricians look at it. I don't think alot of people would price it out for you from just a list, without looking at it.


----------



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

In the City of Warren (and others, i've learned), a house that is sold vacant is required to be inspected by the City themselves. So these, as well as a few other items not listed, would have caught before the purchase of the home. The Mrs. would have then had A) the opportunity to turn down the purchase of the home B) negotiate the cost involved with the seller C) at worse case pay them up front or include in the financing of the home. When I called the realtor, thier answer was " we didn't know and she signed off on the house 'as-is'. Sorry....."

So yes, I do feel the realtor is somewhat to blame. Seeing as how she's been in this house for 18 months already. I think the City themselves could have been a little lenient(sp?) too but gald it was done so that there are no issues in the long run.


----------



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

wartfroggy said:


> As far as pricing, your best bet is to have a couple of different local electricians look at it. I don't think alot of people would price it out for you from just a list, without looking at it.


 
Just want to get the word out that I have work available. If interested, PM me and I can fax the inspection report or make an appointment for them to come to the house.


----------



## huntfishhurt (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear your issue, Be-careful with the warren inspectors, they will write down what needs to be fixed and then another inspector will come in and find other things. I went thru this over the summer with a friend who bought a foreclosed house in warren. 

I have a neighbor down the street that is a electrician i can get his number


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

ih772 said:


> How is that the realtor's fault?


Because the realtor knew damn well what was going to happen the minute he bought the house. However it would have also lost her the sale. I have been doing tons of these in warren, roseville area. Thing is all other cities don't require this, not even sure its state law, especially when you buy as is. (warren is under investigation for this) You buy, now you have to have full mechanical and building inspections done. All work has to be done by licensed contractors with permits. This allows the city to re asses the value to current 2012 code standards. This makes up for the huge property tax losses the cities have been taking on the market dump. On average a warren purchaser will pay 12k after the sale for code compliant updates. I have done a few over 35k in the last 18 months.

Good Luck and so much for getting a good deal on a house.......


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

This has been going on in other cities. A house that I was called into look at a few weeks ago all the mechanical in the house worked and was safe but not to 2012 codes good for me but I am not a fan of this having inspectors come into the house after the house was sold. If you are buying a house the home owner my not have the extra money to bring it up to code
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

PLUMMER47 said:


> Because the realtor knew damn well what was going to happen the minute he bought the house. However it would have also lost her the sale. I have been doing tons of these in warren, roseville area. Thing is all other cities don't require this, not even sure its state law, especially when you buy as is. (warren is under investigation for this) You buy, now you have to have full mechanical and building inspections done. All work has to be done by licensed contractors with permits. *This allows the city to re asses the value to* *current 2012 code standards*. This makes up for the huge property tax losses the cities have been taking on the market dump. On average a warren purchaser will pay 12k after the sale for code compliant updates. I have done a few over 35k in the last 18 months.
> 
> Good Luck and so much for getting a good deal on a house.......


Are you referring to BOCA codes?
From an electrical standpoint, 
the State of Michigan hasn't adopted the 11 code yet, we're still working off the 08 book 
and some municipalities are still on the 05 code.(Don't know what code Warren is running under)
When they do adopt the 11 though
AFI's(Arc Faults) will be required throughout the house and not just bedrooms so figure a service change will damn near double in costs if not more.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

huntfishhurt said:


> Sorry to hear your issue, Be-careful with the warren inspectors, they will write down what needs to be fixed and then another inspector will come in and find other things. I went thru this over the summer with a friend who bought a foreclosed house in warren.
> 
> I have a neighbor down the street that is a electrician i can get his number


Not uncommon The building Inspector has the final say and issues the CofO and he can trump any trade he wants.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

@Sullyxlh , I am referring to any building requirements required during 2011/2012 , not specifically electrical or the actual code version being enforced. Michigan is a home rule state now, meaning the entire state has to conform to whatever the DLEG ( the place we send our $250/license renewal checks to) has enacted. Unlike the old days where communities could enforce what they chose or add local ordinances that trumped the adopted code. For example the current home is being taxed with a fixed tax increase from the original purchase date back in 1952, however the SEV increased at a much higher rate. Now that the housing bubble popped and values dropped they were stuck with low taxable value. Now that they can prove the house meets 2011/2012 standards and a transaction has took place they can re asses the value to current rates. Similar to how they get you when you buy a used vehicle that requires registration, doesn't matter what the sell price was, they tax you on the blue book value. The permit fees are not the income generator people think the city is going after, its the new tax value. New home owners are buying warren homes for less than 20 grand, less than what they were selling for in the 60's and 70's. State law states grandfather rights to homes purchased "as is". How warren is getting away with it, we don't know. Unfortunately many new buyers find out AFTER they file their tax papers or homestead papers at the city. The realickers know this is a deal breaker. Can you estimate the costs of , certifying every heating source-panel-hot water heater, chimney liners, GFI's , panel upgrades , broken concrete, ground water discharge, roof shingle condition, just to make the home that has been lived in " safe to occupy by warren standards". Usually the electrical and heating are the biggest expenses on average. We even had to update a condo that was built 4 yrs ago, you wanna see some mad homeowners........whew

PS: I think by far the Electricians have had the most code changes to their trade, and some of the most ridiculous ones. Anything the regulators can do to make someones job or living more difficult.
Good Luck


----------

